# Hlp - computer has a Trojan - Newbie



## primerib (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,

I have a trojan in my computer but not sure exactly where. I have Comdo virus, spybot and AVG. AVG has found it in the copy of my external back up but the virus software crahes not long after to see where else it may be.

I've never had a virus before and the only thing that triggered a red flag was one day when I turned on the computer the monitor screen was super tiny - not fully extened to the size of the monitor. When I checked properities the monitor setting has it set at "mulit-monitors" and it will not let me switch it back to the Dell standard monitor selection (which is should be). I have to manually change the pixel size and then check off the extend to size of monitor every single time now or work on a screen made for a smurf.

Then I noticed that when logging off I keep getting a message saying that IE.exe is not responding do I want to end task - when you click end now it just comes right back - an endless loop.

When using my computer - upon first start up the virus programs kick in and when I launch my IE program I get this warning about some exe. program that is trying to use IE and that it maybe spyware using the IE system.

Can you help me please - I have no clue what this virus has done, will do or is doing - has my personal information be sent to someone else's computer - do I need to wipe my hard drive and start over and if so what about alll my personal documents - must I lose them in the process or can they be saved.

Tammy


----------



## theredpill99 (Jun 19, 2007)

what I would do, is if you have an external harddrive, save all your important documents to it. If you have any programs, save the startup.exe (setup.exe)'s that they have and any kind of registry keys or passwords that they have so you can re-install them on your new operating system. I would then, after everything is saved, use my recovery disk that should have come with your PC to install Windows XP (or vista...whatever you have) . That's the best way, then you can be sure that you are clean of trojans. I also use a trojan finder program called Trojan Hunter 4.0. It should find the trojan(s) that you have and delete them. I think you can even get a trial version of trojan hunter 4.0 and they will help you remove the trojans for free.

If you are unable to use your PC when you start it up, try opening the task manager (taskmgr.exe) right when it loads and see if you can kill some of the ugly processes that are causing you problems so you can regain control of the PC. Actually, a better idea would be to run the PC in safe mode by tapping F8 the whole time while your PC is starting up.....keep tapping it when you start up the PC and it should take you to a screen where it says "run in safe mode" and choose that and you should be able to use your PC again without the viruses interfering as much. Or it could be "F6" but I'm pretty sure it's F8 if I remember right. Either F8 or F6. Good luck.


----------

